# Septectomy - I need some help from a seasoned



## blonde01 (Feb 4, 2013)

I need some help from a seasoned Otolaryngologist coder.  PLEASE!!

My provider performed a septectomy with removal of a portion of the midline hard palate with the microdebrider drill and then removal of septum all the way up to the skull base where a midline portion of the anterior skull base/anterior cranial fossa was excised.  This was performed via transnasal endoscope for septal malignancy.  

He is coding 61600 and 30520.  I know that 61600 is incorrect, but I just cannot find ANY guidance with how to code a septectomy like this.  Please HELP!


----------



## gbaynham (Feb 6, 2013)

*Septectomy*

I have the same procedure today & physician is calling me from the OR for a CPT code.  He says this is definately not a septoplasty.  He basically removed everything inside the nose, no septum left - diagnosis is cancer.  Will this have to be unlisted 30999?  There should be a CPT code for this.  Any help appreciated.
Thanks,
Grace Baynham


----------



## blonde01 (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like we might be looking at an unlisted procedure.  I wish we had more guidance.


----------

